# Rosa Cuba Mille Fleurs Cigar Review - Great Bang For A Buck



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

What a great Cigar. Extremely mild smoke. Can't wait to try other Rosa's

Read the full review here: Rosa Cuba Mille Fleurs Cigar Review - Great Bang For A Buck


----------

